# Houston Support Group



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Wanted to let anyone that is interested know that the Houston IBS Support Group has had our first meeting. We are taking it slow and right now we are researching meeting locations. I don't get a chance to sign on to the bb very often so if you are interested in information or joining us please send me an email. ALF


----------

